# Should I Get A Mech?



## Bonez007 (3/8/14)

Hi guys, 

So heres the thing, I want to step up my game a bit here. The only pieces of gear i own are the twisp (which i am donating to a friend in need) and a vision 2/protank mini3.

I have already placed an order for an Aerotank Mega.
I need a device to attach this mega to. Initially i was heart set on an SVD. But then, i was busy looking at rebuildable tanks and mods for my near future purchases to expand my gear, when i thought, should i just get a mech now, rather than the SVD, and at a later date buy just the rebuildable tank?
The mechs i like are the Nemesis, and the Vanilla (leaning towards the vanilla). They both have good reviews everywhere, so i know that either purchase would be a good one.
I have a few questions though:

1. Should i really buy a mech, instead of the SVD?
2. Will a mech like the Vanilla work well with the Aerotank Mega?
3. Will a Kick 2 work in the Vanilla? (because i am a noob and i dont want to blow my face off)
4. What size batteries will the vanilla use with the kick in it? im guessing 18500? Unless there is a kick adaptor available for it so i can use an 18650 battery with the kick 2?
5. Will a Vanilla (or other mech) work nicely with a kick on a rebuildable tank like the kayfun?
6. What is the width of the vanilla, and is it the same as the aerotank mega, so i get a straight flush join?
7. Is the upgrade kit for the vanilla really worth it?
8. Does the copper vanilla oxidize and rub off on your hand? (I have head that the new version has a coating that prevents this)
9. Am i correct in saying that there is an adaptor which will allow my protank mini3 to attach onto the vanilla?

Sorry for all the questions guys, and much appreciated


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/14)

You may get conflicting advice here... but for a newbie I would get an electronic mod like a Sigelei 30W or something cheaper if money is an issue. I would also make sure my first device (be it mechanical or electronic) is an 18650 battery device.

I personally dislike most of the mech mods because of the bottom firing button which I find uncomfortable. I also like the fact that I can alter the power of the device on an electronic especially seeing you are going to be using a standard factory tank and not a rebuildable where you can build your own coil to suit your vape preference.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (3/8/14)

Yip. For now you would be better off with an electronic mod. Once you go for the RBA you should consider a mech. And yes, the Vanilla is a great device for a good price. Dont know about a kick tho. Imho it defeats the purpose anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (3/8/14)

The copper does get patina after a while. The latest version is glazed.


----------



## Bonez007 (3/8/14)

Thank you guys! So i will go ahead and get the SVD for now. Thank you 

Edit: But, i see that the kick 2 is variable wattage from 5 to 15 watts? Which would make the vanilla a slightly underpowered sigelei?


----------



## RATZ (3/8/14)

I've been having the same debate myself now for the last month and carefully watching all the vape related news I can find. Personally, I'm getting a regulated device and then might snipe a mech later off the classifieds to see what the fuss is about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bonez007 (3/8/14)

RATZ said:


> I've been having the same debate myself now for the last month and carefully watching all the vape related news I can find. Personally, I'm getting a regulated device and then might snipe a mech later off the classifieds to see what the fuss is about.



Hey man, which regulated mod are u looking at?


----------



## RATZ (3/8/14)

Stuck between DNA30 clone and the IPV2.

Both full my current and projected needs, same price range. I'm not going to often use the full power in either of for a while but it is nice to do a bit of willy-waving now and then. Box mods because they don't roll or tip.
The main things I am concerned about is reliability and battery life. While it's fun to have a flashy toy, the point of this though is to get off the analogues so it needs to work. DNA30 is winning by a slim margin, simply because it is proven and 50W seems like overkill coming from Evods and Twisps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

Yes, agree with the advice above. A mechanical mod with a kick is just a glorified electronic mod. Rather get a powerful electronic mod, which will also serve you with rebuildable atomizers later on should you wish to go that way. Like a Sigelei 30W, Cana 30W or IPV 50W. My personal preference is the IPV50W, coupled with a Mini Aspire Nautilus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x (3/8/14)

@Bonez007 I have a sigelei 30w and a coupe of mechs, if you would like we could meet up and you could test them out and see the differences, before you buy. No kick tho

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007 (3/8/14)

Thank you @Al3x for the offer. I really appreciate it. Let me see when i can find some time. Work days are pretty hectic, weekends too! If all else fails i will see you at the meet


----------



## Nightfearz (3/8/14)

The new SVD's and Segelei 30w, or evic supreme supports subohm vaping meaning you have an electrical that can run a RBA. Mechs are very awesome toys, but for everyday vape go with one of the new Elec mods. my opinion only


----------



## Bonez007 (3/8/14)

Ok, ok, i bite  

But the look of that vanilla... God help me!
I will go for a electronic mod, and later on i will get me my vanilla 

Thank you to everyone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Ok, ok, i bite
> 
> But the look of that vanilla... God help me!
> I will go for a electronic mod, and later on i will get me my vanilla
> ...


Lol. The main differences:

Electronic mod will give you the same power all the time. Mech mod's power will decline all the time as you vape.
Electronic mods is easy to adjust the power. Mech mod you do it by way of your coil build.
Electronic mod is usually more expensive, but if you go original mech mod it could be the other way around.
Electronic mod will have given up the ghost many moons ago, but the mech mod will still be going.
Mech mods are smaller than electronic mods.
Of course, not speaking of the Reo mech mod, which has some other advantages as well.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007 (3/8/14)

Andre said:


> Lol. The main differences:
> 
> Electronic mod will give you the same power all the time. Mech mod's power will decline all the time as you vape.
> Electronic mods is easy to adjust the power. Mech mod you do it by way of your coil build.
> ...



Thanks @Andre i hear ya! I thought i could save some cash in the long run by geting one device that could power up commercial tanks and rebuildables that i would most probably do in the not too distant future. That, plus my mom would whip my ass if she sees that i spend all my money on vape stuff. I also thought of the possible resale value too (who know what i may want in the future) im sure an authentic vanilla would be more valuable than an SVD.


----------



## MurderDoll (3/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Thanks @Andre i hear ya! I thought i could save some cash in the long run by geting one device that could power up commercial tanks and rebuildables that i would most probably do in the not too distant future. That, plus my mom would whip my ass if she sees that i spend all my money on vape stuff. I also thought of the possible resale value too (who know what i may want in the future) im sure an authentic vanilla would be more valuable than an SVD.


For the price you spend on a vanilla, you might as well spend a bit more on a REO setup.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bonez007 (3/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> For the price you spend on a vanilla, you might as well spend a bit more on a REO setup.



Haha everyone is trying to convert me into a box mod man


----------



## MurderDoll (3/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Haha everyone is trying to convert me into a box mod man


If you have the opportunity, I would highly recommend trying it out. 

Otherwise look at something like the IPV V2 or Cana mod. 

Both will run your commercial tanks comfortably and you can run some decent drippers when you feel the urge to dabble on that side.


----------



## Dr Evil (3/8/14)

Buy a 2nd hand mech fairly cheap, say 200-300 bux, if the mech life is not for you then sell it again. 

I'm addicted to mechs, I use them all day everyday. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007 (3/8/14)

@MurderDoll . Thank you, i will look into it  not promising anything though haha.


----------



## MurderDoll (3/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> @MurderDoll . Thank you, i will look into it  not promising anything though haha.


Its my pleasure. 

I don't have a wealth of knowledge. But can offer the little I have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jackass (9/4/15)

The only reason I would say the nem with the kick may be a good idea, is cause you are coming off a twisp. Some files will say I'm a noobi and that's fine I am. I have done a lot if research and if you want to go on rebuilds on a budget then its safe for a start. If you are not on a budget then there are loads of vw devices that can do a lot. But if it breaks(and I don't say it will) then you are stuck. So I personally think start mech, do 1,5 builds with a kick, learn the craft, save and get a nice vw. That way if it breaks down you have a good much to fall back on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (9/4/15)

jackass said:


> The only reason I would say the nem with the kick may be a good idea, is cause you are coming off a twisp. Some files will say I'm a noobi and that's fine I am. I have done a lot if research and if you want to go on rebuilds on a budget then its safe for a start. If you are not on a budget then there are loads of vw devices that can do a lot. But if it breaks(and I don't say it will) then you are stuck. So I personally think start mech, do 1,5 builds with a kick, learn the craft, save and get a nice vw. That way if it breaks down you have a good much to fall back on.


The theory "if it breaks u are stuffed" may be right....but tbh, everyone will eventually have more then one device. I bought the relatively cheap cloupor mini just as backup.


----------



## jackass (9/4/15)

Tom said:


> The theory "if it breaks u are stuffed" may be right....but tbh, everyone will eventually have more then one device. I bought the relatively cheap cloupor mini just as backup.


----------



## Andre (9/4/15)

jackass said:


> The only reason I would say the nem with the kick may be a good idea, is cause you are coming off a twisp. Some files will say I'm a noobi and that's fine I am. I have done a lot if research and if you want to go on rebuilds on a budget then its safe for a start. If you are not on a budget then there are loads of vw devices that can do a lot. But if it breaks(and I don't say it will) then you are stuck. So I personally think start mech, do 1,5 builds with a kick, learn the craft, save and get a nice vw. That way if it breaks down you have a good much to fall back on.


Those questions were posed at the beginning of August 2014, which is a long time in vaping terms. The OP, @Bonez007 is now an experienced vaper.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## jackass (9/4/15)

Tom said:


> The theory "if it breaks u are stuffed" may be right....but tbh, everyone will eventually have more then one device. I bought the relatively cheap cloupor mini just as backup.


I think it all depends on a budget. If you get something that will suit your needs. There are so many options out there if a budget is tight start with something that gives you options then upgrade from there.


----------



## jackass (9/4/15)

Andre said:


> Those questions were posed at the beginning of August 2014, which is a long time in vaping terms. The OP, @Bonez007 is now an experienced vaper.


O cool never saw that. Just reading all the posts.


----------



## Andre (9/4/15)

jackass said:


> O cool never saw that. Just reading all the posts.


Wow, that is a huge task. You certainly are serious in doing your research - well done. Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jackass (9/4/15)

Andre said:


> Wow, that is a huge task. You certainly are serious in doing your research - well done. Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions.


I will thanks. I hope you weren't being sarcastic I may not know everything yet but I'm reading all the time and I was around an experienced vaper just after I started reading up about everything. He gave me a few pointers. He showed me about 5 different settups and apparently he had more at home. So I guess this can become a collection hobby. I could easily see myself collecting myself. I would also like to build my own mods and many even my own dripper. My buddy has his own lathe so we may play around one of these days. Enjoy thanks.


----------



## Ashley A (9/4/15)

I think you should ask yourself if you want to go bottom fed? If yes, then you have little choice but to go mech and I'd advise it. I love my KUI with Marquis bf for the dripper experience. 

If not, then there's very little or nothing the newer regulated mods won't do that a mech can. I wouldn't advise it. Here arey reasons for regulated: consistent vape without reduction as the battery level drops, controlled vape by choosing how much power you want versus very hot on a fresh battery and hunting for more on a lower battery, able to see remaining battery power at a glance instead of guessing how long it will last, makes use of all the battery capacity by regulating power upwards when power drops below about 50% instead of changing the battery when it's only half depleted, easy to swop atties and coils and adjust the power level to match your requirements instead of building a coil specifically for it and possibly only being able to use it with that paired mod, most mods now have usb charging so no need for additional charger, a lot also have very high capacity so no need to carry spare batteries everyday, additional safety measures with battery checking and protection, atomizer checking and ohms readers let's you know what is wrong versus guessing and opening the whole atty up to figure it out.


----------



## Andre (9/4/15)

jackass said:


> I will thanks. I hope you weren't being sarcastic I may not know everything yet but I'm reading all the time and I was around an experienced vaper just after I started reading up about everything. He gave me a few pointers. He showed me about 5 different settups and apparently he had more at home. So I guess this can become a collection hobby. I could easily see myself collecting myself. I would also like to build my own mods and many even my own dripper. My buddy has his own lathe so we may play around one of these days. Enjoy thanks.


No, not being sarcastic at all. Researching is part of the journey. As long as you enjoy the journey.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jackass (9/4/15)

Andre said:


> No, not being sarcastic at all. Researching is part of the journey. As long as you enjoy the journey.


O it is a journey I can't wait for all my products so I can truelly start the journey. Once I get it I will know more than enough to get going. In the meantime I will do shopping so I can get different guages of wire better batteries and a nice mod for all day use. Then I will keep the mech for dripping and cloud chasing to show off or juiceTesting.g

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

Ashley A said:


> I think you should ask yourself if you want to go bottom fed? If yes, then you have little choice but to go mech and I'd advise it. I love my KUI with Marquis bf for the dripper experience.
> 
> If not, then there's very little or nothing the newer regulated mods won't do that a mech can. I wouldn't advise it. Here arey reasons for regulated: consistent vape without reduction as the battery level drops, controlled vape by choosing how much power you want versus very hot on a fresh battery and hunting for more on a lower battery, able to see remaining battery power at a glance instead of guessing how long it will last, makes use of all the battery capacity by regulating power upwards when power drops below about 50% instead of changing the battery when it's only half depleted, easy to swop atties and coils and adjust the power level to match your requirements instead of building a coil specifically for it and possibly only being able to use it with that paired mod, most mods now have usb charging so no need for additional charger, a lot also have very high capacity so no need to carry spare batteries everyday, additional safety measures with battery checking and protection, atomizer checking and ohms readers let's you know what is wrong versus guessing and opening the whole atty up to figure it out.



@Ashley A - your points are all valid
One thing i will add though - although you can vary the power on a specific coil when using a regulated, you still need to buiild the right coil for the range you want. And that range in my view turns out to be similar to the power you would get on a mech.


----------



## Bonez007 (12/4/15)

Experienced vaper, i don't know about that.

To be honest, I went through a fanatical phase with vaping, buying all sorts of RDA's and liquids, etc, but I have now settled down. The most important thing here is to quit the cigarettes. Vaping is the best alternative.

I've settled into an ipv v2 and the Kanger subtank mini. This does what I need it to do - keep me of the smokes. I don't even carry around a rebuilding Vape kit with me anymore. Also, at this point I don't carry around a spare battery because I know how long a given battery will last me and I know I will be back at home long before then. To speak of backup devices, I don't own any other form of power delivery except for two ego style batteries. With vaping becoming so popular and the great service from retailers, I don't need to own backups as shipping is so speedy. Actually, when I thought I lost my IPV, i called up @BigGuy from Sir Vape - on a Sunday - and arranged to pick up a new VW mod a couple hours later. 

All of this is just what works for me, and all is subjective, just like any other hobby. I also see this with my other hobby - angling. People swear by certain equipment and nothing else works for them, but you will find many other people using different equipment and still get the same results. A prime example of this is a plume veil v2 that's sitting in my drawer, collecting dust. People on this forum, youtube, and all over the world swear by it. I don't think I've read a single negative thing about it, yet I did not find any joy in using it.

Your setup needs to work. It needs to keep you off the smokes. It doesn't have to be the best or the most expensive setup.

Anyways all of this are just my opinions on the experiences I've had thus far. Hope I've not trampled on anyone's toes.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waheebh (24/4/15)

Sorry guys. dont mean to hijack the thread but i too am looking to get into the mech mods. asap. but whats the deal with the magnetic buttons?


----------



## ZeeZi169 (24/4/15)

Magnets in the firing button reduces the voltage drop on a mech mod


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

No


ZeeZi169 said:


> Magnets in the firing button reduces the voltage drop on a mech mod



Not at all, as it doesn't form part of the current path and is only keeping the contact points away from each other as a spring will do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (24/4/15)

but can be more dangerous as there is no spring to act as is fuse for shorts etc.


----------



## stevie g (24/4/15)

@johan i think he means that a spring can be a point where voltage drop occurs.


----------



## Waheebh (24/4/15)

Anyone got a sketch I can look at? Maybe a wiring diagram? For educational purposes?


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

Waheebh said:


> Anyone got a sketch I can look at? Maybe a wiring diagram? For educational purposes?





Sprint said:


> but can be more dangerous as there is no spring to act as is fuse for shorts etc.





Sprint said:


> @johan i think he means that a spring can be a point where voltage drop occurs.



I can't find a decent picture on the web of a switch mechanism, but in essence it is basically 2 main parts, kept away by either a spring or 2 magnets (opposing each other). When you press the switch, you basically force the 2 mentioned parts against each other to complete the circuit. In a Nemesis for instance, neither the spring or magnets are safe when it is accidentally fired continuously. Mechs like i.e the Reo, have a collapsible spring on the negative side of the battery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waheebh (24/4/15)

Thanks for the explanation. I just wanted to get an understanding of how the switching mechanism works. I have one more question. I mean no offence to reo owners but what is it that attracts people to the reo mods?


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

Waheebh said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I just wanted to get an understanding of how the switching mechanism works. I have one more question. I mean no offence to reo owners but what is it that attracts people to the reo mods?



No offense taken at all. Very difficult to answer you question objectively, but if you skim-read through the Reo threads you will understand:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/15)

Waheebh said:


> I mean no offence to reo owners but what is it that attracts people to the reo mods?



As @johan said no offense taken as it's a perfectly normal question... and one I asked a few times before I got my first REO. I was very sceptical that a pure mechanical device could be better than my fancy regulated mods and fancy tanks... I actually ordered my first REO just to check if the guys were making this all up or there was something really good with the REO.

It's now a year later and I own a few REO's and have owned and bought and sold plenty others...

There are a host of positives but my number one positive is the pureness of the vape... I have it set with a 1,1Ω Microcoil with a Cyclone Atyy on top with Rayon wick and Tropical Ice in the juice bottle... and no device or juice has ever come close to the perfection of the vape for me...

And then there are the normal positives like it's really reliable, easy to clean and maintain etc...but all that you can read in the REO threads.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waheebh (24/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> As @johan said no offense taken as it's a perfectly normal question... and one I asked a few times before I got my first REO. I was very sceptical that a pure mechanical device could be better than my fancy regulated mods and fancy tanks... I actually ordered my first REO just to check if the guys were making this all up or there was something really good with the REO.
> 
> It's now a year later and I own a few REO's and have owned and bought and sold plenty others...
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob. I get what you're saying. I haven't vaped on one yet but what is it in your opinion the reason for such a good vape?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/15)

Waheebh said:


> Thanks Rob. I get what you're saying. I haven't vaped on one yet but what is it in your opinion the reason for such a good vape?



I really don't know... it's not a question I have been able to answer... if I had to guess it may be the pure voltage to the coil but this is just a guess and it's a standing joke for me saying how can such a simple device beat all the technology in the world... I just don't know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (24/4/15)

I think it is the bottle which can store more juice than a tank. Then a squonk wets the wick as much is needed. So you have a dripper with tank convenience. Once you are good with knowing what coil suits you there is no more need for regulated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waheebh (24/4/15)

I like that answer.. Im even more intrigued to get one..


----------



## Alex (24/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I really don't know... it's not a question I have been able to answer... if I had to guess it may be the pure voltage to the coil but this is just a guess and it's a standing joke for me saying how can such a simple device beat all the technology in the world... I just don't know.


The "pureness" from the Reo is very difficult to put into words. Except to say that every juice just tastes so much better. Of course much of that improvement is due to the nature of the rebuild able dripping atomizer.

The distance from the coil to your mouth is much closer, and often the small chamber helps to intensify the flavour. The pure raw power delivered from the battery to the coil is unimpeded. I can definitely taste a huge difference.

But to get that "perfect" vape requires much effort, practice and dedication. Basically all the things I needed to help me quit smoking.

To answer your question then. YES. You should get a mech. It's not as easy, but you'll learn a few things. 


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Waheebh (24/4/15)

Now I really want one

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

Waheebh said:


> I like that answer.. Im even more intrigued to get one..



Just do it - you don't even have to thank us "later"

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (24/4/15)

In my opinion, a combination of factors make it the simplest way to get a perfect vape, while still being extremely convenient. The fact that you are essentially using dripping atties ensures that the flavour is great, you dont have to constantly refill a tank, but just replace or fill up the bottle in the reo (which as said holds more juice than a normal tank), and the ease of changing batteries. I still have a few variable devices and tanks that i use, but although i am still a relative novice when it comes to reos, my reo has become the device which is ALWAYS with me. My issue with mechs and normal non bottom-fed drippers is that, unless you are chilling at home, are a proper mission to use. But getting a device must be based on personal preferences. I was also sceptical about reos and it took me a while to get one, but now that i have one, i don't think i will ever live without one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

Waheebh said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I just wanted to get an understanding of how the switching mechanism works. I have one more question. I mean no offence to reo owners but what is it that attracts people to the reo mods?



Hi @Waheebh - that is a great question
I started a thread a while back to attempt to answer the same thing someone else asked
Check out the first post in that thread
http://ecigssa.co.za/why-should-i-consider-a-reo.t4987/

Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ZoemDoef (25/4/15)

Why has nobody mentioned the temperature control options? Such as the Hcigar HB50 and the SX Mini?


----------



## DoubleD (25/4/15)

ZoemDoef said:


> Why has nobody mentioned the temperature control options? Such as the Hcigar HB50 and the SX Mini?



Because the question asked was regarding a mechanical mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ZoemDoef (25/4/15)

DoubleD said:


> Because the question asked was regarding a mechanical mod



Yes, as opposed to a VW mod, which then makes the temp control mod question valid.


----------



## DoubleD (25/4/15)

ZoemDoef said:


> Yes, as opposed to a VW mod, which then makes the temp control mod question valid.



I understand where you coming from bud but I dont think the OP is looking for info on a regulated device hence the no mentions of temp control....
But by all means, if you have some info on temp control devices, share it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (17/6/15)

Tom said:


> The theory "if it breaks u are stuffed" may be right....but tbh, everyone will eventually have more then one device. I bought the relatively cheap cloupor mini just as backup.


Cloudpour mini would be a good starter imo


----------



## kev mac (17/6/15)

Tom said:


> The theory "if it breaks u are stuffed" may be right....but tbh, everyone will eventually have more then one device. I bought the relatively cheap cloupor mini just as backup.


Cloudpour mini would be a good starter imo


----------



## kev mac (17/6/15)

Waheebh said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I just wanted to get an understanding of how the switching mechanism works. I have one more question. I mean no offence to reo owners but what is it that attracts people to the reo mods?


l believe people love the Reo much in the same way the Harley motorcycle and Fender bass are revered for a basic design perfected with their own original signature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

